# How babies are born in Canada



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 22, 2014)

And from a comment on that Facebook page:



> I wonder if this was on their bucket list?


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 17, 2014)

That must be why they are so, so sweet!!

*GROAN SHIELDS UP!*


----------

